# Mitchell's Mantis Tank



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Here are the details on the Mantis Tank build

*Tank*-Acrylic. Built by Tony (Limey). The dimensions are going to be roughly 18x18x18 with hopefully a black back wall and a custom starfire acrylic front....hahaha just joking...no starfire...
Braced on top.

*Filtration*- unknown at this point. Maybe an aquaclear hang on or a canister filter.

*Lighting*-1 Maxispect 60 watt LED fixture


IHI_6903 by in his image, on Flickr

*Water movement*- 1 powerhead.

*Heat*-Titanium - no glass for him/her to play with

*Substrate*-a semi deep sand bed. Carrib sea live sand.

*Rock*-a mix of Bali and Tonga Branch

*His home*-hopefully he/she enjoys this ceramic home I got. The plan is to bury it as much as possible and then glue zoos or GSP's on it and let them grow.


IHI_6910 by in his image, on Flickr

Will post more pics when the tank arrives!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What kind of mantis?


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

nice light, where/how much did u get it for?


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris S said:


> What kind of mantis?


Peacock Mantis


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

SourGummy said:


> nice light, where/how much did u get it for?


Oakville Reef Gallery

$280


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats going to be a awesome tank, just by what you've said and shown already. wow.

That light is awesome. liiks like the Evilc66 nano led on steroids! The arm on it is so low! the aquaclear filter might clear the top of it, hahaha.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i love the peacock mantis good luck, cant wait for pics.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

mrobson said:


> i love the peacock mantis good luck, cant wait for pics.


Agreed, a very interesting animal =D


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking forward to the build, and that light in action! 

Currently debating that light or a nano sol or a DIY


----------

